# Hero versus Bad Guy



## daisybee (May 16, 2007)

Hi, this may have already been done, I had a trawl through so if I missed a similar thread apologies!!

There are lots of heroes out there in book/tv/film land, each with a bad guy. Are there any where you prefer the bad guy?

Personally, mine is Skeletor, from the cartoon He-Man. I think the cartoon was in the 80's. He was so much better than He-Man! 

I also prefer the Sherriff of Nottingham in Prince of Thieves to Robin Hood.

Oh and Mumra from Thundercats.

Any thoughts?


----------



## BookStop (May 16, 2007)

I really liked the villain in Spiderman - the green Goblin? - he was fun, and Spiderman was dull.

Hannibal Lector is another great bad guy, not that i was rooting for him or anything, I'm not a sicko, but man did he have charisma.

And we can't forget Khan in Star Trek II. Ricardo Montalban never was so sexy before or after this movie!


----------



## Foxbat (May 17, 2007)

I have a few bad guys that I love to watch: Tuco and Angel Eyes from The Good, The Bad and The Ugly. 

Also, from the silent screen - the awesomely caddish Erich Von Stroheim. On the comedic front, Terry Thomas is a real-life Dick Dastardly. 

Villains are always far more entertaining than heroes


----------



## daisybee (May 17, 2007)

A cheeky bump, as I've thought of others. 

The Joker beats Batman all day long. 

Hannibal Lector was cool, I liked him more than Clarice. Sick, but true.

Agent Smith in Matrix rocked too.

Oh and the ultimate bad guy, Kaiser Soeze. Got to love the audacity of the guy. 

Dr Evil, and Mini Me were much better than Austin Powers too.

It's official, I have now crossed to the dark side.


----------



## SharonMoore (May 17, 2007)

there is a scene in the Untouchables where the hero & the bad guy conflict out on the roof.. thats gives off the whole ying yang vibe with the use of brilliant colors..


----------



## Joel007 (May 18, 2007)

Hannibal Lector, Keyser Söze, and Darth Vader are all Villains that I preferred to their protagonists. Riddick (In Pitch Black) is another "bad guy" who I liked better than the good guys, although given the ending, his status as the antagonist becomes questionable. 
There are many more, but these guys come to mind first


----------



## daisybee (May 18, 2007)

I love Riddick- but I know what you mean, he is more an anti hero than a villain isn't he? Still great though. 

Any more? 

I love bad guys.


----------



## Quokka (May 18, 2007)

I was thinking Keyser Söze as well, Arnie in the first Terminator, I didn't play it all the way through but Darth Malak in Knights of the Old Republic was good, The Mayor from Buffy the Vampire Slayer and anytime Alan Rickman plays the baddy.


----------



## daisybee (May 18, 2007)

Good choice in The Mayor-Buffy, he was really fun.


----------



## Joel007 (May 18, 2007)

I liked Darth Revan more than Malak, video game bad guys can often be even better fleshed out than in films: Kane being the ultimate (Command & Conquer).
Does HAL count? he's one of the most interesting antagonists.


----------



## 2nddan (May 19, 2007)

The Walkin Dude, ole Randy Flagg, from King's _The Stand_.


----------



## scalem X (May 19, 2007)

yeah, have to concurr on darth vader. he's just so cool. My dad likes Saruman.
What about Tom and Jerry, I like tom.
Or road runner and Will. E coyote. I like the coyote.
road runner gets caught


----------



## daisybee (May 19, 2007)

Yay for Wily! 

Elmer Fudd was cool, didn't anyone ever want Bugs to get walloped just once?

Oh and just thought of another, Lex Luther in Smalllville beats boring Clark easy.


----------



## Talysia (May 19, 2007)

Definitely would have to be Alan Rickman's Sheriff of Nottingham.

Oh, and Wile E Coyote, too!


----------



## Somni (May 19, 2007)

I concur with the Alan Rickman suggestion.  Hans Gruber and the Sherrif, both were such 'good' baddies.  They weren't just there for the goodie to have someone to fight.  

Vader was good.  I also liked Magneto in the X-Men films.


----------



## Tillane (May 19, 2007)

Yeah, Magneto's a good baddie.  I liked Brian Cox as Stryker in X2 as well.

And David Carradine as Bill in _Kill Bill_.  Intelligent, erudite and evil.


----------



## HardScienceFan (May 19, 2007)

does Gary Oldman's Dracula count as hero or as villain?
Isn't it a case of understanding Lecter and Soze better,because they are more threedimensional than the heroes?


----------



## ilthaniel (May 20, 2007)

HardScienceFan said:


> does Gary Oldman's Dracula count as hero or as villain?



I guess he's something like a tragic villain, but he sure beats the rest of the cast hands down when it comes to charisma...

But what do you think about Sylvester? So much more interesting than Tweety. And don't forget Rutger Hauer's replicant Roy Betty, far more interesting than Deckard..


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 20, 2007)

I loooooooooooooooooove bad guys.

Here's my top 10:

Darth Vader, Darth Maul (fairly self explanatory)
The Lord of Darkness from Legend (mmmmmmm...just too cool)
Hannibal Lecter (he ate livers. Human livers!)
Lex Luthor (I dunno why, he's just cool)
Jet Li in Leathal Weapon 4---just too dang sexy!
Queen Takhisis and Lolth ( I know, different fantasy settings but you catch my drift here)
Venom 
Leatherface
The Devil's Rejects
Evil Ernie, Lady Death
Pretty much any zombie horde --I mean, you have to love a creature whose only reason for existence is to eat brains. Thats just cool.


----------



## Tabasco (May 20, 2007)

Freddy Kruger. That was a guy who loved his job, and IMO he kicked Jason's butt in the last one. He is my favorite bad guy of all time.

As far as cartoons go, I might be dating myself here, but if anyone remembers Khyron from the old Robotech cartoon that came on at like 5AM (lol), he was pretty cool. As was Tomax and Xamot from GI Joe.


----------



## Sibeling (Jun 9, 2007)

I prefer bad guys in practically all movies because bad guys have style 

Any villain played by Alan Rickman gets my vote. And Stephen Dorff as Deacon Frost in Blade was cool. 

I wonder if HAL in 2001: A Space Odyssey can be counted as villain? I really liked him (it?).


----------



## Thadlerian (Jun 9, 2007)

Zorg in The Fifth Element

Scene near the end, as Zorg returns to the space station thing as it is being evacuated.
Personnel: "Sir! There's a bomb on the station"
(Zorg shoots him)
Zorg: "I know!"


----------



## scalem X (Jun 9, 2007)

Superman II:

Zod: kneel for Zod!
president: Oh my god
Zod: No, Zod


----------

